# ¿Como hacer un pirograbador?



## ezefernandez25 (Jul 24, 2007)

Les queria preguntar por si a caso alguno sabe como hacer un pirograbador. Se que se necesita de un transformador pero no se de cuanto ni de cuantas salidas de tensiones y corrientes.. y demas elementos. Este pirograbador es para grabar en madera o cuero, etc..   

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2007)

Amigo Tucumano, yo aconsejaria que no te compliques la vida, si fabricas el pirograbador te va a salir mas caro que si lo compras, ademas te vas a volver loco consiguiendo algunas partes.

Un poco de propaganda (yo no lo vendo)
http://www.deremate.com.ar/accdb/viewItem.asp?IDI=16069719

Si igualmente lo quieres fabricar, primero consigue la punta pirograbadora y luego vemos el resto, a !Exitos en el proyecto!


----------



## ezefernandez25 (Ago 16, 2007)

ahi te mando el boceto de la punta que quiero hacer!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2007)

Si quieres esa punta el plano ya lo tienes, el unico problema es conseguir el alambre resistivo para confeccionar el calefactor, te mando un link de quien lo vende en Bs. As., lo demas tu ya te lo imaginaste como realizarlo y esta muy bien.

http://www.casaastri-sa.com.ar/

Este es un buscador de Argentina

http://www.todoar.com.ar/rubros/alambres-para-resistencias-electricas.html


----------



## Roberto Riveros Escurra (Sep 9, 2007)

ezefernandez25 dijo:
			
		

> hola comunidad! les queria preguntar por si a caso alguno tenga o sepa como se hace un pirograbador , se necesita de un transformador pero no se de cuanto ni de cuantas salidas de tensiones y corrientes.. y demas elementos .. estre piro es pra grabar en madera o cuero,, etc..
> si alguno sabe como hacerlo q porfavor me lo diga .. gracias



Hola amigo, soy Roberto de Pilar, Paraguay.

El transformador para el pirograbador tiene que ser un transformadorr de entre 6 y cm2 de seccion, con un primario para 220 voltios y un secundario para 2 a 3 voltios aprox. con secundario de 1,5 mm de diámetro. 

Hasta otro momento amigo.


----------



## vatale (Jul 21, 2014)

hola soy nuevo aca, y me gustaria saber si puedo usar un transformador de microondas para hacer un pirografo. tengo entendido que debo modificar la potencia de este, pero como lo hago? tambien e visto que se puede hacer con una fuente de poder, 
 los materiales que tengo son un transformador de microondas, un cautin , tambien tengo una fuente de poder , pero que otros materiales deberia tener? les agradeceria si me pueden ayudar, es para hacerle una lapida de madera a mi madre ya que fallecio, disculpen la ignorancia pero por eso acudo a ustedes, muchas gracias ...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 22, 2014)

pirograbado solar



la fabricación de un transformador para hacer una pirograbadora es dando vueltas y probando para ver cual es el punto justo de temperatura yo diría que pruebe con múltiplo ejemplos 2 vuelta y proba cuanto calienta el alambre y después 4 y luego 8 siempre con cable de 4 milímetros de diámetro y notaras que va aumentando busca el punto justo de trabajo y listo no es una gran ciencia es mas un método empírico no puedo compartir diagrama o foto personales porque nunca trabaje en uno siempre use una *lente de poder* y trabaje en verano.


----------



## vatale (Jul 22, 2014)

Vale,creo entender  lo que tengo que hacer , gracias se agradece!


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 23, 2014)

En un tiempo pasado hice uno de esos. Pero ahora no me preocupo, uso un soldador de 30/40 W con la punta afilada a gusto. Es un poco incómodo pero anda. Y regulo el calor con un dimmer. Incluso se podría hacer una cubierta de la resistencia, para no quemarse, con mica y teflón.


----------



## tonycuello (Ago 17, 2014)

Hola amigo creo que lo mejor es que compres uno ya hecho, pues como dice dosmetros te sale más caro hacer uno. Aquí en Venezuela te costaría como en 10 dólares y trae muchos accesorios y puntas de estilos! No es por desanimarte ya que hacer nuestras herramientas les da más valor, pero si insistes en fabricartela pasa por Taringa, allí sale un tutorial muy explícito, lamentó no darte el link pero soy muy nuevo en el foro y creo que no se permite


----------

